# Tea Cozy Pattern



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Here is the pattern for the tea cozy.

I used a common flower and lace pattern repeat and added more to it so it could be used as a tea cozy.

Flowers and Lace 2 cup teapot cozy designed on 4/29/12

worsted weight, size 7

CO 39
Work 4 rows of seed stitch, k1, p1 pattern

Knit 1 row

Purl 1 row

Pattern: 
Row 1: K7, p1, k4, k2tog, k3, yfrnt (note: this makes an inc like a yo), p5, yo (note: this makes an increase like a yo), k3, slip 1, knit 1, psso, k4, p1, k7
Row 2: P7, K1, p9, k5, p9, k1, p7
Row 3: K7, p1, k3, k2tog, k3, yfwd, k1, p2, make 1 bobble, p2, k1, yfwd,
k3, slip 1, knit 1, psso, k3, p1, k7
Row 4: P7, K1, p9, k5, p9, k1, p7
Row 5: K7, p1, k2, k2tog, k3, yfwd, k2, p5, k2, yfwd, k3, slip 1, knit 1, psso, k2, p1, k7
Row 6: P7, K1, p9, k5, p9, k1, p7
Row 7: K7, p1, k1, k2tog, k3, yfwd, k3, p1, make 1 bobble, p1, make 1 bobble,
p1, k3, yfwd, k3, slip 1, knit 1, psso, k1, p1, k7
Row 8: P7, K1, p9, k5, p9, k1, p7
Row 9: K7, P1, k2tog, k3, ywd, k4, p5, k4, yfwd, k3, slip 1, knit 1, psso, p1, k7
Row 10: P7, K1, p9, k5, p9, k1, P7
Repeat Rows 1 to 10
Knit 1 row
Purl 1 row
Next row: K1, yo, k2tog, (K3, yo, k2tog) 6 times, k1
Purl 1 row
Knit 1 row
Purl 1 row
Knit 1 row
Bind off

Sew bottoms at the seed rows. Sew tops 2 inch seam with mattress stitch
Make 3 stitch I-cord 22 inches long.
Make 2 pom poms


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

SouthernGirl
Beautiful! I especially love how you adorned it with the pearls.

Flockie


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Really pretty but straightforward design, thank you for posting. 

I really must make a new cosy for my two-cup pot, this is on my list for next week.

Dave


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Love this Tea Cosy pattern.Thanks for posting.


----------



## Grankl (Sep 11, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your beautiful creation!


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

Very,very,nice,I love the pearls,and the tie with pom,poms.


----------



## Joanna88 (Oct 12, 2011)

thankyou for sharing...another beauty to add to my "to do" list.


----------



## Lizm (Aug 7, 2011)

My dd says she will disown me if I download 1 more pattern before I finish my current projects! But I must, I must!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

How cute, thanks!


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

You've made a tea-cosy into a beautiful thing! Thanks for generously sharing.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh, so lovely!!!


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you so much this is so very beautiful. I'm going to make it. I've been in a tea cosy mode lately and have made 5 so far and this will be happily number 6.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Your tea cozy is very pretty.


----------



## Laurel Anne (Jun 17, 2011)

It's beautiful! I copied the pattern so I would be able to try it. What a lovely little gift!

Thanks for sharing!
Laurel Anne


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanx for the pattern. Your tea cozy is beautiful!! I may have to start adorning my teapot!! Tea cozies seem to be very popular here on KP. I had never heard of them before. Your design is simply gorgeous!! I love the bead placement, too. Way to go!!!


----------



## tricotscalins (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks SouthernGirl for sharing you pattern. It's a sophisticated cozy. I love it!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

That is beautiful. Edith M


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Very nice! You've done a great job with it. Thanks for including the pattern!!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

That is beautiful. Edith M


----------



## SarahRussell (Jun 14, 2011)

Elegant! Thanks so much!! Sarah


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

It is so lovely! Cannot wait to try it.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## janneygirl (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you very much for posting the pictures and pattern for your beautiful tea cozy. I can truthfully say it is the first one I've seen that really "grabbed" my attention (and I don't even own a teapot!).

I've copied both the pictures of your final product and the pattern into MSWord and then saved it as a .pdf file --- just in case I need a pretty gift to knit for someone special.

Thanks again.

Jan


----------



## kathiebee (Dec 11, 2011)

janneygirl said:


> Thank you very much for posting the pictures and pattern for your beautiful tea cozy. I can truthfully say it is the first one I've seen that really "grabbed" my attention (and I don't even own a teapot!).
> 
> I've copied both the pictures of your final product and the pattern into MSWord and then saved it as a .pdf file --- just in case I need a pretty gift to knit for someone special.
> 
> ...


Jan, I did the same thing, I had to go to YouTube to find out how to do a bobble. I have never made a tea cozy before, but from reading the pattern, are you suppose to make two the same? then sew them together leaving the holes for the handle and the spout.


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

janneygirl said:


> Thank you very much for posting the pictures and pattern for your beautiful tea cozy. I can truthfully say it is the first one I've seen that really "grabbed" my attention (and I don't even own a teapot!).
> 
> I've copied both the pictures of your final product and the pattern into MSWord and then saved it as a .pdf file --- just in case I need a pretty gift to knit for someone special.
> 
> ...


----------



## Luvsdogs (Apr 2, 2012)

Beautiful! I can hardly wait to get started!!


----------



## janneygirl (Jul 6, 2011)

kathiebee said:


> janneygirl said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you very much for posting the pictures and pattern for your beautiful tea cozy. I can truthfully say it is the first one I've seen that really "grabbed" my attention (and I don't even own a teapot!).
> ...


Kathiebee ~ just looking at the pattern, too, it appears that the pattern should be made two times to create two identical pieces (although this is not specified in the pattern). Won't really know until I "jump into it".
- Jan


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

beautiful tea cozy. I'll be making that one


----------



## ozgal (Jun 21, 2011)

Very pretty and special...thank you so much for the pattern. Hope mine turns out as lovely as yours !


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

What a pretty tea cosy. I really like the pearls you added.


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

That is a lovely tea cozy thanks for sharing the pattern!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you all so much for your comments about this tea cozy.
Yes, you need to make two pieces. I just wrote the pattern very quickly while I was knitting. Please let me know any other questions you have and let me see pictures of your tea cozy. It's very easy to knit and quick. Tea pots can be bought online inexpensively. Thank you again for your comments.


----------



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi 

Your Tea Cozy is adorable and thank you so much for the pattern. Nice work!!


----------



## kathiebee (Dec 11, 2011)

SouthernGirl said:


> Thank you all so much for your comments about this tea cozy.
> Yes, you need to make two pieces. I just wrote the pattern very quickly while I was knitting. Please let me know any other questions you have and let me see pictures of your tea cozy. It's very easy to knit and quick. Tea pots can be bought online inexpensively. Thank you again for your comments.


Well, I jumped into it, I have no idea if this is right or not. This is just the first side, it doesn't seem to be tall enough to me, I don't have a 2 cup tea pot yet, so I don't have anything to go by. I did have trouble with the bobble rows. I ended up with an extra stitch both times and just had to k2tog on the next row. I just learned to do the bobble stitch today from YouTube, but there were so many different ones, I'm not sure I used the right one here. I have never made an Icord, so I will probably just do a chain for the draw string. I will post the finished picture when done.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Beautiful tea cozy SouthernGal..
Thank you so much for sharing your wonderful pattern.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Looks great Kathiebee...
You can do the Icord on 2 DPN's really easy...YouTube has videos showing how easy it is.



kathiebee said:


> SouthernGirl said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you all so much for your comments about this tea cozy.
> ...


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

The 2 cup teapot that I used is 4 and 1/2 inches high if you include the top. I measured the knitted piece against that so it would cover most of it.
I also used utube for the I-cord. You need dpns. I used size 5. It's easy to do and is circular so it looks puffy like the pom poms.

Also the bobble I used is the k front, k back, k front, k back, k front, turn, purl 5, turn k2tog, k2tog, k1, p 2 over. It's awkward to do at first.

Please let me know which row you had problems with so I can look at the pattern again. I was going to make a different design on my next one but maybe I should do this one again to test it. I have 4 more teapots that need cozies.

I just looked at your pic again and it seems like the eyelets are not even to the left of your first set of bobbles. It could be the pic. But look at that. Let me know.


----------



## kathiebee (Dec 11, 2011)

SouthernGirl said:


> The 2 cup teapot that I used is 4 and 1/2 inches high if you include the top. I measured the knitted piece against that so it would cover most of it.
> I also used utube for the I-cord. You need dpns. I used size 5. It's easy to do and is circular so it looks puffy like the pom poms.
> 
> Also the bobble I used is the k front, k back, k front, k back, k front, turn, purl 5, turn k2tog, k2tog, k1, p 2 over. It's awkward to do at first.
> ...


Where the eyelet isn't even was where I messed up and couldn't figure what stitch I was on, and tried to fix it. I am pretty new at this, and have never had to undo the work. Will see how the second side comes out. Will give the icord a try, thanks


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Kathiebee,
Let me know if you have questions. This is all new to me, too. I am really good now at un-doing my work because I've had lots of practice. Do you have a teapot yet?


----------



## kathiebee (Dec 11, 2011)

SouthernGirl said:


> Kathiebee,
> Let me know if you have questions. This is all new to me, too. I am really good now at un-doing my work because I've had lots of practice. Do you have a teapot yet?


No teapot yet, I have one that a friend made the beehive cozy for me,(see picture) I put it against it and it wrapped almost 3/4 around it. I just tried her bobble directions, but didn't come out with enough stitches, but I will check YouTube again


----------



## Knitress (Feb 14, 2012)

Oh I &#9829; it. Gorgeous. :thumbup:


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

That is adorable. If you want me to, I'll make the tea cozy again and measure the knitted pieces. Let me know. It could be the yarn used, too. I think my was Red Heart Super Soft.


----------



## cwknitnut (Nov 16, 2011)

SouthernGirl said:


> Here is the pattern for the tea cozy.
> 
> I used a common flower and lace pattern repeat and added more to it so it could be used as a tea cozy.
> 
> ...


Once again, sure wish I had a teapot! It's beautiful!


----------



## kathiebee (Dec 11, 2011)

SouthernGirl said:


> That is adorable. If you want me to, I'll make the tea cozy again and measure the knitted pieces. Let me know. It could be the yarn used, too. I think my was Red Heart Super Soft.


I used Bernat Waverly, (I actually have some green in the Red Heart Super Soft.) I used size 7 needles. Right now it measures 9x5 1/2 inches. The bobble pattern I used was:
(Yo,k1,yo,k1,yo,k1) in the same stitch, turn
Sl1(pw)p5 turn
Sl1(kw)k5 turn
P2tog, p2tog, p2tog turn
Sl1(pw), k2tog, passo
It is hard writing down what you are watching form YouTube, but the bobble itself looked okay, the tutorial showed it on a stockinette right side, so maybe that was were I messed up as yours was in a purl area.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Let me know how you do on this.


----------



## kathiebee (Dec 11, 2011)

SouthernGirl said:


> Let me know how you do on this.


I just found a tutorial for a 4 stitch bobble, that was a whole lot easier than the 6 stitch one I used, was that what you used?
it was: (kf,kb, kf,kb, kf,kb, kf,kb) in the same stitch, turn purl4, turn, slip the next two stitches and knit them together, knit the last two stitches together, turn p2 together, turn purl the last stitch.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Not quite.

Mine was kf, kb, kf, kb, kf. Turn. Purl 5. Turn. K2tog, K2tog, K1. then pass the 2 k2tog over the k1.



kathiebee said:


> SouthernGirl said:
> 
> 
> > Let me know how you do on this.
> ...


----------



## kathiebee (Dec 11, 2011)

SouthernGirl said:


> Not quite.
> 
> Mine was kf, kb, kf, kb, kf. Turn. Purl 5. Turn. K2tog, K2tog, K1. then pass the 2 k2tog over the k1.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I just tried that. it was right in between the other two ways.


----------



## kathiebee (Dec 11, 2011)

SouthernGirl said:


> Let me know how you do on this.


Ha, Ha, Ha (laughing at myself) I just watched the video on the Icord, how easy is that, (I see DP and I think knitting with 4 or 5 needles, and say forget that, I went to the knitting looms to do sock because I couldn't hold onto them.) This was the first time I had done a seed stitch!
P.S. you are going to Paris? How great is that!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

I tried to tell you it was easy girl lol
You will be knitting on TWO DPN'S for the I-cord...

I actually LOVE my DPN's..for many uses...



kathiebee said:


> SouthernGirl said:
> 
> 
> > Let me know how you do on this.
> ...


----------



## kathiebee (Dec 11, 2011)

I just did the first 7 rows using your bobble pattern and it is coming out great! I may redo the first side I did, so it matches better, will see. Thanks a lot!


----------



## craft crazy (Mar 13, 2012)

this will make a lovely mother's day gift with mom's favourite teas


----------



## oregoncaro (May 4, 2011)

It is beautiful beautiful!!! I wish it was crocheted. I have several patterns for tea cozies but none near as pretty as this one.
Job very well done!
Carolyn


----------



## oregoncaro (May 4, 2011)

Is there a way to make it into a crochet pattern? I know I have read on here before it can be done but I don't remember how to go about it and I love this tea cozy I really want to try to change it to crochet!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

It';s been many years since I've crocheted but you could probably easily develop a pattern for a teapot. Just take the measurements you want the item to be such as this with two panels that you stitch together. Use a sc for the majority of it, with some popcorn stitches where the bobbles are and some chains and skipping sc where the eyelets are. It will be beautiful.



oregoncaro said:


> Is there a way to make it into a crochet pattern? I know I have read on here before it can be done but I don't remember how to go about it and I love this tea cozy I really want to try to change it to crochet!


----------



## oregoncaro (May 4, 2011)

I am a beginner crocheter so although sounds easy to most to me it sounds complicated!! Ha Ha Ha. I get the part about the sc and the bobbles but dont get how to incorp the eyelet part.

Thanks for your quick response and your help. Everyone here is always so helpful!


----------



## pjstitches (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you for sharing!
My daughter called yesterday to tell me of her wedding plans.
How perfect in white with the pearls!
Thank you!! pj stitches!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm sure someone who is skilled with crocheting will step in with some ideas. If I had more experience right now, I'd write up a pattern for you. I don't remember gauge or all of the stitches.



oregoncaro said:


> I am a beginner crocheter so although sounds easy to most to me it sounds complicated!! Ha Ha Ha. I get the part about the sc and the bobbles but dont get how to incorp the eyelet part.
> 
> Thanks for your quick response and your help. Everyone here is always so helpful!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Well congratulations on the wedding. You may want to look at another tea cozy called Love Tea Cozy by Rowan. I originally wanted to make that but didn't know how to read the charts. So I started writing out the chart in txt to knit from that. That became too much so I wrote my own pattern. The Love Tea Cozy is beautiful. Also, in the Simply Knitting Spring Issue 2012, there are some beautiful wedding gifts that you can knit.



pjstitches said:


> Thank you for sharing!
> My daughter called yesterday to tell me of her wedding plans.
> How perfect in white with the pearls!
> Thank you!! pj stitches!


----------



## kathiebee (Dec 11, 2011)

kathiebee said:


> I just did the first 7 rows using your bobble pattern and it is coming out great! I may redo the first side I did, so it matches better, will see. Thanks a lot!


Finished! Decided to use the first one for the back, I put it on a tea pot I had, but it is a little too big, I will see if I can get a smaller one tomorrow. I think yours looks more elegant in the white yarn.


----------



## oregoncaro (May 4, 2011)

Oh my gosh I just love this pattern. I have tried and tried to find somewhere that will help me change from a knitted pattern to a crocheted pattern!! Anyone out there know how to do it? I have searched internet and YouTube, with no luck!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

kathiebee said:


> kathiebee said:
> 
> 
> > I just did the first 7 rows using your bobble pattern and it is coming out great! I may redo the first side I did, so it matches better, will see. Thanks a lot!
> ...


I think it looks great, you've made it beautifully, I love the colour!

Dave


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Kathiebee,
Your tea cozy is so pretty. I'm glad that you had a nice time making it. They're easy and quick to do.


----------



## kathiebee (Dec 11, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> kathiebee said:
> 
> 
> > kathiebee said:
> ...


Thanks, Dave, the best part is that the yarn was left over from the Entrelac crochet baby blanket I made last week. By the way I just weighed the tea cozy and it is 47grams if anyone needs to know if they have enough yarn to make one.


----------



## kathiebee (Dec 11, 2011)

kathiebee said:


> kathiebee said:
> 
> 
> > I just did the first 7 rows using your bobble pattern and it is coming out great! I may redo the first side I did, so it matches better, will see. Thanks a lot!
> ...


I ended up ordering 6 2cup teapots online and got them today, they are too little for the pattern, will try and make the next one smaller


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

kathiebee said:


> kathiebee said:
> 
> 
> > kathiebee said:
> ...


It looks really good though and I love the doily, that matches so well.

Dave


----------



## awpacky (Mar 12, 2011)

Stunning, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

kathiebee said:


> kathiebee said:
> 
> 
> > kathiebee said:
> ...


I like the colour you used for your teapot cosy.
:thumbup:


----------



## kathiebee (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks, I used the leftover yarn from my Entrelac crocheted baby blanket.


----------



## oregoncaro (May 4, 2011)

I'm trying to figure out how I can figure out how to make this crocheting!! Right now I would PAY someone to write me the pattern!! I finally find directions on a conversion of the seed stitch from knitting to crocheting but I want to know how did you get that curved looking design with the little eyelet looking spaces?


----------



## knutty for knitting (Sep 20, 2011)

I just love your tea cozy I love the extra touches you have made am going to make one for my best friend . Thank you for sharing this pattern.
Dar


----------



## Kait (Feb 23, 2013)

I love your Tea Cosy so sweet with beading.
Thanks so much for the pattern will put on my To do list !


----------

